
Female Toronto rapper/producer releases FOSS mixtape on GitHub - lostgame
https://github.com/nikkigraceofficial/boundaries-mixtape
======
miranda_rights
I'm not a fan of needing a name/gender in the title, because I think having a
FOSS mixtape is interesting enough to the readers on HN.

That said, I really like this mixtape - I'll be downloading it and adding it
to my current rotation.

~~~
kjeetgill
I don't mind. I think with musicians more than most art this kind of context
can be interesting and meaningful.

I just wish they had include _her name_ with that context: Nicole 'Nikki'
Grace. They deserve the publicity.

Edit: Reading further, I've discovered that she posted this herself and chose
to omit her own name from the title.

~~~
lostgame
I'm a very active and visible member of the LGTBQ community here in Toronto,
and I do have issues of personal public awareness I'm trying to get over and
accept as part of a reality if this my career path. :)

------
lostgame
Listen here:
[https://soundcloud.com/nikkigracetoronto/sets/boundaries](https://soundcloud.com/nikkigracetoronto/sets/boundaries)

~~~
edm0nd
I gave it a listen. It's way better than what I was expecting it to be.

~~~
lostgame
Awe, thanks! I mostly produce for other people and rarely make music for
myself. I figured, what the hey, this could be fun.

------
jxy
What GPL means here?

This paragraph in README also baffles me:

> 'Can I Use [insert thing here]?'

> As long as the material is not copyrighted - e.g. the samples themselves - I
> encourage you to take whatever you can use from this project, however you
> can, for your own works - including for-profit works - once again - as long
> as no copyrighted content is used.

~~~
floatingatoll
Translating the hyphens to parentheses may help - hyphenation is often used to
represent spoken English when it contains several fragments chained into a
paragraph such as this.

> As long as the material is not copyrighted (e.g. the samples themselves) I
> encourage you to take whatever you can use from this project, however you
> can, for your own works (including for-profit works). Once again - as long
> as no copyrighted content is used.

~~~
lostgame
If you don't mind, I'm actually going to modify the GitHub's description to
match yours. I'm an artist and a coder, not a linguist. ;)

~~~
mreome
Unfortunately, even with the clarified wording this explanation doesn’t say
what I think it’s intended to. All the material in the repo is under
copyright. A work licensed under the GPL is still under copyright, and the
granting and enforcement of the GPL (mainly the requirement that derivative
works are released under the GPL) is only possible because of that copyright.
To not be bound by copyright, the copyright must be waived, and it’s still not
entirely clear if/how that is possible (see:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Granting_work_into_t...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Granting_work_into_the_public_domain)).

~~~
floatingatoll
I don’t intend to alter or speak on behalf of the artist, who is responding to
HN comments elsethread, but simply to present a useful before/after
translation tactic for parsing complex hyphenated paragraphs.

------
badosu
I see OP used Logic Pro X, which for the educational purposes on the README
makes sense (targeting a wider audience), but for me it feels like a
misleading title. That said, I am happy to see not-hobbyist producers
releasing content like this.

For those interested in music production with FOSS tools, I highly recommend
checking out Ardour and Unfa's videos with session files and all you need to
get started:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgw7mNBEZlQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgw7mNBEZlQ)

~~~
lostgame
Oh! I did provide uncompressed audio and/or MIDI - I was considering putting
together Audacity projects but to be honest I'd just rather give away what I
genuinely did.

~~~
badosu
That is a great initiative, and I wish more producers release more content
like this, my remark was due to expectations related to the "FOSS mixtape"
title.

That said you should use what is best for your workflow (not for the sake of
it being FOSS).

Although Ardour is perhaps almost there in terms of maturity, LV2 plugins
(open source format) are not anywhere close. You can still use VSTs and AU in
the windows/mac versions IIRC.

There is kinda community around releasing music with available session files
with FOSS tools, although not many as polished as yours (see [1]).

1:
[https://libremusicproduction.com/music](https://libremusicproduction.com/music)

~~~
lostgame
I absolutely depend on Logic, it's fantastic library of software instruments
with EXS24, and I've used it for so long, it's second nature to me. :)

I also love the side benefit of being able to express ideas on my iPad or
iPhone using GarageBand, and the ability to open those ideas and refine them
later in Logic is fantastic. There is no workflow, within my lifetime, that I
can see replacing it, for myself, personally, anyways. ^_^

------
_def
I love the idea but leaving out original stuff like the vocals and instead
depending on copyrighted material is kind of... not what I would describe as
open source. But anyway, many thanks! A lot more people should do this

~~~
lostgame
Well, I mean, they're my own vocals. I chose not to include them because I'm
kinda super self conscious. :3

As for the samples, well, yeah, I mean, if I get a C&D I'll have to remove
them, of course.

~~~
rambojazz
Do you mean that the mixtape is not 100% FOSS? As in, only parts of it are?
This would kind of make the README a bit clearer.

------
rambojazz
I'm conflicted between "is this another abuse of the term open source?" and
"oh cool it's gpl!"

------
shyn3
Where is your Toronto Raptors anthem?

~~~
lostgame
Ahaha, honestly, it's _literally_ a WIP - my label mates and I just couldn't
help ourselves :P

------
iamunr
️

------
fibers
she aint no Awkwafina

~~~
kjeetgill
I don't know you you mean that, but I think it is the case that Awkwafina
doesn't produce, she's more a rapper/writer (and now comedian/actress too).

